# New from South Jersey



## hoboken

What's up Pat welcome to the forum... Regarding your dilemma, you should tell us your stats: weight, height, shoe size, type of riding (freeide, freestyle), and rider abiity. Then someone here will definitely help you out a lot.

If the guy at your local board shop is telling you the board is not "tall enough" for you, then he doesn't know crap. Board size is most importantly determined by weight. Also, you can mount Burton bindings on non-Burton boards. You just need a conversion base plate.

I never ridden an Atomic board, but I hear they're solid. A number of members on the forum are big Atomic fans. Which Atomic board is it?

Where in South Jersey you from? I'm sure there are other shops you can go to.


----------



## rgrwilco

welcome to the boards. and south jersey represent!! where are you from? theres alot of good shops in our area, what shop did you go to?

if you contact burton, they should be able to send you a disk that will be compatable with your snowboard. atomic makes alright stuff, but i personally would not buy one. did you by any chance go to black diamond or whatever the place in the moorestown mall is called? they have alot of atomic stuff left from last season.

the 154 is probobly fine for you. if you have any further questions, pm me. also, my friends and i are always having rail jams in the area, and we always welcom new riders.


----------



## RomeBeta32

Welcome Pat! I wonder if that guy showed you the Atomic "cold smoke" board. Thats the most common atomic board I hear about. Sapient boards from what I hear are good boards, especially the PNB2 I believe. I think that one was more freestyle than free ride. Hopefully you get those plates from burton so you can ride your setup. Burton makes those bindings that way so they can sell boards. No other company I know does that crap. Maybe I am wrong, anyways welcome to the forum!


----------



## Guest

rgrwilco said:


> welcome to the boards. and south jersey represent!! where are you from? theres alot of good shops in our area, what shop did you go to?
> 
> if you contact burton, they should be able to send you a disk that will be compatable with your snowboard. atomic makes alright stuff, but i personally would not buy one. did you by any chance go to black diamond or whatever the place in the moorestown mall is called? they have alot of atomic stuff left from last season.
> 
> the 154 is probobly fine for you. if you have any further questions, pm me. also, my friends and i are always having rail jams in the area, and we always welcom new riders.


thanks to all the above but im from atco newjersey and i no where black dimand is but i went to freestyle ski shop in atco. and he wants 50 to tune up my board. it is worth it. and then i was going to buy 130 vans boots from last season. and i am 6'0 foot and 160 pounds with a size 11.5 boot thanks for all the help


----------



## rgrwilco

oh truueee. i drove past freestyle last night. my girl and i drove over to route 206 to check out the fire. it was pretty heavy. lots of smoke and smaller fires popping up. kinda apocalyptic looking at night.

but your fine wiht a 154 at your weight for sure. going bigger wont hurt, but no point in spending more money. and 50 to tune is alot. you can do it yourself for about 10.


----------



## Guest

rgrwilco said:


> oh truueee. i drove past freestyle last night. my girl and i drove over to route 206 to check out the fire. it was pretty heavy. lots of smoke and smaller fires popping up. kinda apocalyptic looking at night.
> 
> but your fine wiht a 154 at your weight for sure. going bigger wont hurt, but no point in spending more money. and 50 to tune is alot. you can do it yourself for about 10.


yeah that fire is pretty intense my girlfriend couldnt even sleep in here house the smoke was so bad and she lives like 5 miles away. but im a noob and i dont no how to tune a board


----------



## RomeBeta32

50 is alot. I thought paying 30 was alot, so I spent 69 bought myself the dakine super tune kit with iron and all the stuff to do it myself. It pays off in the long run. Plus its fun to learn to tune your own board, damn the man!


----------



## Guest

RomeBeta32 said:


> 50 is alot. I thought paying 30 was alot, so I spent 69 bought myself the dakine super tune kit with iron and all the stuff to do it myself. It pays off in the long run. Plus its fun to learn to tune your own board, damn the man!


worst part is he knows my dad and cant even cut me a deal. so where can i buy this tuning stuff and does anyone pefer any boots. i was going to get vans for 130 with the new lace design you just turn a knob and it tightens your boot


----------



## rgrwilco

i prefer thirty two boots or dc's. super comfortable. and the tuning stuff, all you need is an iron(a household iron will do, but one made for snowboarding is preferable), wax, and a edge file. you can get all of this stuff at any snowboard shop, and you can find tutorials on you tube and online. the first time is scary, but its really very easy and fun to do.

file
http://media.rei.com/media/878366.jpg

iron
http://shop.surftheearthsnowboards.com/prodimg/nw035.jpg

wax
http://media.rei.com/media/896113.jpg

scraper
http://www.alpinecarving.com/images/tune_scrape.jpg

you also need a scotch brite pad to buff the wax into the base after you scrape it off
http://www.racewax.com/catalog/rw1001.jpg


----------



## Guest

rgrwilco said:


> i prefer thirty two boots or dc's. super comfortable. and the tuning stuff, all you need is an iron(a household iron will do, but one made for snowboarding is preferable), wax, and a edge file. you can get all of this stuff at any snowboard shop, and you can find tutorials on you tube and online. the first time is scary, but its really very easy and fun to do.
> 
> file
> http://media.rei.com/media/878366.jpg
> 
> iron
> http://shop.surftheearthsnowboards.com/prodimg/nw035.jpg
> 
> wax
> http://media.rei.com/media/896113.jpg
> 
> scraper
> http://www.alpinecarving.com/images/tune_scrape.jpg
> 
> you also need a scotch brite pad to buff the wax into the base after you scrape it off
> http://www.racewax.com/catalog/rw1001.jpg



thanks alot. i was kinda thinking of buying a burton custom and trying to sell my other board on craigslist what size should i get im 6'0 160 pounds and i like to ride pretty much freeride down the moutain till i get the the jumps and terrain park and halfpips


----------



## Guest

Riderintraining said:


> thanks alot. i was kinda thinking of buying a burton custom and trying to sell my other board on craigslist what size should i get im 6'0 160 pounds and i like to ride pretty much freeride down the moutain till i get the the jumps and terrain park and halfpips


Never mind about the custom they are sold out in the bigger sizes but can i get some reviews on these boards that im interested in.

Burton Snowboard Burton Twin Snowboard

Burton Snowboard Burton Jeremy Jones Snowboard

Burton Snowboard Burton Blunt Snowboard
This one i like alot

Burton Snowboard Burton Air Snowboard


----------



## rgrwilco

id take an atomic over burton. ive had 2 burtons, and they both broke. no thank you.

look into rome, or capita. and get around a 155.


----------



## Guest

rgrwilco said:


> id take an atomic over burton. ive had 2 burtons, and they both broke. no thank you.
> 
> look into rome, or capita. and get around a 155.


really why not a 158?


----------



## hoboken

Riderintraining said:


> really why not a 158?


You'll have more stability and be faster on a 158, but a shorter board will be easier to control. Also, a shorter board is more likely to get squirrely at higher speeds.


----------



## Guest

hoboken said:


> You'll have more stability and be faster on a 158, but a shorter board will be easier to control. Also, a shorter board is more likely to get squirrely at higher speeds.


im about to get the 09 blunt tomarrow let me no what size to get ether the 155 or throw the 158 Let me know!!!!!!!


----------



## NYCboarder

i got the 08 blunt in 158.. im 5'10 160 .... its so flexible and easy to ride... im still a beginer but i feel like i saw a dramatic change in my ability after i switched to a board with more flex... maybe in the future ill try a longer and stiffer board.. but i love just riding the Mt. looking for natural features to have fun with. (sometimes i go into the park) 

















those are from last year.. i actually have Rome targa bindings on there


----------

